# Primos Truth Cam 35



## LIGHTNING (Aug 30, 2010)

I am looking for a trail cam and came across this one at Bass Pro. What are y'alls opinion of the Primos Truth cam 35?


----------



## stevo15 (Sep 16, 2010)

On my place, the deer run from the camera.  Some stair at the camera, but they are never comfortable in front of mine.  I have several pictures of deer running away.  It looks like from other post that not everyone has that proble though so it might be worth a try.


----------

